
NetData: monitor your systems and applications, with interactive web dashboards - sandebert
http://my-netdata.io/
======
eddyg
Wow. This has been submitted to HN many times previously (especially by Costa
Tsaousis[0], founder of firehol/my-netdata, as "Show HN") but this is the
first time it has received more than a handful of upvotes. It is a very nice
real-time performance and health monitoring system.

[0][https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ktsaou](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ktsaou)

------
PappaPatat
Incredibly beautiful and easy to install on a wide range of linux distros
including Raspberry with its standard image.

Amazingly there is only 1 (one) host found in Shodan with netdata running on
the default port (19999) but plenty on other ports.

Very cool project. I will certainly take a long look at this, thanks for
posting!

------
radiowave
I've used this a little bit - particularly for lab work it's very handy to
have a monitoring system where everything just works and there's a web
interface available right from the box, without needing to hook it up to any
larger system.

------
manigandham
This is a seriously impressive project, and a great interactive infographic to
explain it all: [https://my-netdata.io/infographic.html](https://my-
netdata.io/infographic.html)

------
petecooper
I discovered netdata in 2016 and it's become a standard part of my server
builds. Fast, low memory, and crucially it's pretty enough to satisfy/inform
non-tech people.

~~~
nammi
I agree that the value it provides is really high for how simple it is to set
up.

At first, my only complaint was the relatively short data retention period,
but I found that it was really easy to send the data into InfluxDB or
Prometheus by following their wiki. That's not netdata's use-case anyway, and
it's trivial to set up a backend db when I want to have long term metrics.

[https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/netdata-
backends](https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/netdata-backends)

~~~
manigandham
The netdata metrics store is in-memory and works well for several hours, but
there's a memory-mapped mode to keep larger amounts of data. There's also a
future roadmap to eventually add on-disk compressed archives for even longer
retention.

[https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/Memory-
Requirements](https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/Memory-Requirements)

~~~
nammi
oh cool, thanks for sharing that link. In case I wasn't clear, I'm happy with
using netdata for short-term data, and hooking up a db in the rare case I want
long-term. But that link has a ton of interesting details, can't wait to read
later

------
fgheorghe
How is this better than newrelic?

~~~
eddyg
I've never deployed newrelic, but one of the nice things about netdata is the
lack of dependencies and configuration knobs. From the web page:

"It collects more than 5000 metrics automatically, with zero configuration, it
has zero dependencies, requires zero maintenance and comes with more than 100
alarms pre-configured to detect common failures, performance and availability
issues."

~~~
fgheorghe
With new relic you issue a single command to install an agent, or an
extension, and configure your license key. Takes a few minutes and you don't
need to spend expensive devops time configuring yet another "free" tool.

------
danielneri
This is neat, but niche monitoring tools often lose out when trying to capture
multiple infrastructure/application/business metrics and chart them in a
single place. Toolsets like Grafana & a backing DB (Influx, Graphite, etc.) or
a service like DataDog or New Relic tend to win out for larger deployments.

NetData looks great, though!

~~~
nammi
I posted this above, but you can get netdata metrics into
graphite,opentsdb,prometeheus,etc formats for those databases with minimal
work. In that setup netdata is basically a collection agent reporting to
whatever database Grafana is reading from.

[https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/netdata-
backends](https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/netdata-backends)

The cost of infrastructure monitoring is an instant blocker for my work, but
if you are a large profitable company with a huge deployment, then yeah
netdata probably isn't the right tool for the job

